# Tire hits my toes during barspin



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a size 14 foot which I would think is the problem here.
My cranks are 175mm too.
I ride on the ball of feet and putting them back on the pedal any further feels dangerously unstable. 

Have my big feet doomed me to never bar spin or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

try 170 cranks?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Shorter cranks, taller fork, smaller wheels.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

Watch Tyler McCaul, he drops one foot off the crank, lets the other crank fall to the bottom, cups his BB shell with his toe and barspins


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

get smaller shoes


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

don't do bar-spins.
corked out back flips are what gets you laid


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

highdelll said:


> don't do bar-spins.
> corked out back flips are what gets you laid


I can already do those. I just want to learn to bar spin with them.


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

new frame with longer tt or slacker ha?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

LandoCommando said:


> I can already do those. I just want to learn to bar spin with them.


Curious how tall you are, my brother wears size 12s I believe and he's 6'-4". So you must be like 7'-13".


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

ServeEm said:


> Curious how tall you are, my brother wears size 12s I believe and he's 6'-4". So you must be like 7'-13".


6'3" lucky for me shoe size isnt directly proportionate to height. I wouldnt really want to be 7'3"

Although I would have a sealed basketball career.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Ryan97 said:


> new frame with longer tt or slacker ha?


+1

Also, I take my foot off slightly and slide it back on top of the crank arm... problem solved.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

highdelll said:


> don't do bar-spins.
> corked out back flips are what gets you laid


Backflip barspins are what get the check, any dick, jane or harry can cork flip these days


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

simcik said:


> Backflip barspins are what get the check, any dick, jane or harry can cork flip these days


no matter - 
OP can't do a 'double-pits to chesty' anyways


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

LandoCommando said:


> 6'3" lucky for me shoe size isnt directly proportionate to height. I wouldnt really want to be 7'3"
> 
> Although I would have a sealed basketball career.


youre telling me. size 9, 6'1''.


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Did you just try to splay you feet out a bit? I always hit my toes spinning on 20". I just miss if I point both my feet out at the tips.


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

im 6'5" and had same problem, i just went down to smaller crank size


----------

